# Drivers window switch problem



## tess (May 2, 2010)

When I raise the auto window switch & then let go to close the window, it closes but then comes back down 4 inches & stays there, until I hold the switch up until the window closes & the turn the ignition off & let go of the switch. Any solution.....?
:wtf:
Tess


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

We don't have Xtrails here in the states, but we do have vehicles with "anti-pinch" power windows that exhibit the same issue, typically when a regulator, motor, glass or glass run has been replaced, or battery power was disconnected with the window in a not full "up" position. In these cases, the limit switch in the power window motor must be reset. Not sure if it applies to you Xtrail, but this is the procedure for an 03 Altima in the US:

Setting of Limit Switch 
If any of the following work has been done, set the limit switch (integrated in the motor).


Removal and installation of the regulator. 
Removal and installation of the motor from the regulator. 
Removal and installation of the glass. 
Removal and installation of the glass run.
Resetting 
After installing each component to the vehicle, perform the following procedure to reset the limit switch.


Raise the glass to the top dead center position.







While pressing and holding the reset switch, lower the glass to the bottom dead center position. 
Release the reset switch. Verify that the reset switch returns to the original position, and then raises the glass to the top dead center position.
CAUTION : Do not operate the glass automatically to raise the glass to the top dead center position.


----------



## tess (May 2, 2010)

Hi SMJ
Thanks for the info but no luck unfortunately, what I tried was, when the window is down, to close I lift the switch slightly, hold it till the window closes, let go of the switch & the window stays shut, 

Tess


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

What SMJ said is correct but I don't think you did the procedure properly. Here is a site that explains it in more detail - look for the post by "Eggins" and it has some pictures to help you along. The reset switch is inside the door panel

AUSTRALIAN X-TRAIL FORUM :: Audio, Visual and Electrical :: T31 X-Trail Auto window-up Bug ~ Runboard


----------



## tess (May 2, 2010)

Faja said:


> What SMJ said is correct but I don't think you did the procedure properly. Here is a site that explains it in more detail - look for the post by "Eggins" and it has some pictures to help you along. The reset switch is inside the door panel
> 
> AUSTRALIAN X-TRAIL FORUM :: Audio, Visual and Electrical :: T31 X-Trail Auto window-up Bug ~ Runboard


Hey Hey it worked

Thanks alot Faja

Tess


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

tess said:


> Hey Hey it worked
> 
> Thanks alot Faja
> 
> Tess


Thanks a lot Australian X-Trail Forum


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

aussietrail said:


> Thanks a lot Australian X-Trail Forum


Definitely - you guys down under really know your trucks!!!


----------



## andries (May 21, 2015)

*Andries*

Hi guys,

My 2001 x-trail's auto switch works for down but stopped working for up..any ideas hoy to fix this?


----------

